# Why it's a bad thing to teach a puppy to shake a paw?



## NGolden (Sep 29, 2015)

We got some notes in our puppy classes and there are some pictures what not to teach your puppy. So besides playing tug, jumping and biting there was a picture not to teach you puppy to shake a paw. Does anyone knows why?


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

to me that seems a little odd, but im sure someone had a good reason...??
maybe it has something to do with dewclaws catching or hurting someone?


----------



## Heartland (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a dog before that wanted to shake all the time, unbidden. That was a little obnoxious. She would basically paw at you, and the attention she got (even negative) was a reward.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Tug is good as long as there are rules and they're followed - the game begins and ends when you say, if it starts to escalate it ends immediately, puppy drops rope when told and doesn't grab it until told, etc.

Shake can quickly turn into a begging behavior, pawing for everything. I started to teach Z shake around 10 weeks old, but quit when she started using it to beg all the time. I taught it again around 6 months old and she doesn't use it to beg anymore.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I have to laugh on tug, since in Susan Garrett's Recallers class, there's a whole section on teaching your dog to play tug for engagement.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think because they will then paw at everything for attention. Chloe learned to shake at the 10 to 12 week age. Now she is always pawing the kids to play. It's not a huge deal but it can get annoying.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

My Rottweiler will shake if asked to but my golden she will come and just paw. I will be relaxing on the couch and she will come smack me with her paw like hey mom mom pay attention to me or if she needs to go outside.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I've found out "shake" can turn into begging behavior. I don't have to even ask Maverick to "shake" all the time, but instead he'll offer his paw already. I personally see no harm in it, I shaped the behavior after all, and it's pretty cute watching him pull out all the trick to get that treat.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Jun 3, 2015)

Ellie only offers her paw if I say paw. But I've met dogs who paw to beg for treats.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I waited to teach my dog to shake because I was told the same thing. He knows it now, as well as high 5, but he doesn't do it unless we ask him to. 

As for tug-- that has helped us with impulse control. We use rules, though not always. Some people say never let a dog bring a toy to you to initiate a game. I'm pretty happy when my dog wants to play, so I don't often turn him down.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't see where there's ever a hard and fast rule that it leads to anything undesirable. I taught Duffy to sit, shake and down as the first three lessons and use them as "puppy pushups" when he would become unfocused. We also use shake to transition into the "pick a hand" guessing game and to teach them to use their paw to select which bowel has the treat under it game.
My bridge boy always felt compelled to have one paw touching my arm or leg when he laid beside me but it wasn't an attention seeking behavior, he just felt connected and relaxed when he knew I was right there.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Buddy too uses his paw to reclaim attention. And if you are wearing shorts it is annoying!

Regarding tug. Our class taught us that we should always end the game with is "winning" and not the dog. I can see why this may be important for some dogs but Buddy could not care if he wins or loses! It's all about the human interaction for him.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

aside from learning to paw you for everything, it can be very difficult for a vet to examine the dog, if every time the dog sees a palm or extended hand, it will try to give a paw out. however, this is not to say that i did not teach Amber the high five and pawshake. i did, but the result is indeed as what the trainer said. :

as for tugging, the opinions vary. some say it can lead to aggressiveness/dog not learning to give up what he has in mouth, some say playing tug can be a play reward. Amber likes to play tug, and will ignore treats for the chance to play with me instead....so, i can't really take a side on this one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting ...

Tricks, which paw is definitely classified as, are generally encouraged using modern training. The idea is to put it on cue so pawing does not become a nuisance behavior, and can be used as a beginning for many desired behaviors.

Not playing tug? Wow, all my instructors (in person and online) heavily encourage playing tug; a reward, a bonding exercise and great exercise all rolled up in one.

I let my dogs jump on me - they do sit for almost everyone else however.

I am not sure what your goals are for your youngster, but you may wish to consider another instructor who advocates play, bonding and tricks - one of the 'tricks' to allowing plenty of games is to teach cues and impulse control as baselines, not to just say no to games that can be fun for both you & your dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If having your dog give its paw when not asked for is your worst problem, I'd say you're doing okay! 

In all seriousness, this seems a bit extreme to me. I've always taught my dogs to give a paw. Kids love it. And neither was/is allowed to have human food or beg, so it's not an issue. Tesia gave her paw to everyone, but it was actually because she liked having someone hold her paw. If she was sitting beside you, she wanted you to hold her paw. Her mother did it, too.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was once told you don't teach therapy dogs to paw because they could easily damage a senior's thin skin. That said, I taught my Dobe to shake with both paws and it's never turned into a nuisance behavior. I never taught Maiya the behavior and she can be obnoxious trying to slowly climb you or put her paws on you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We thought we were really clever teaching our second Golden "paw" soon after we brought her home. It got to be a nuisance, attention seeking behavior that took quite awhile to extinguish.With Gracie I held off till she had other skills and she does a very nice "high five" on cue.

You will definitely get different advice from trainers who are just helping people with family manners type good behavior (sounds like the OP's trainer is in this group) and those training for competition agility or obedience. I'm doing some competition obedience training and there's a woman in the class with a pretty low energy poodle. She was so excited when the poodle got energized enough to jump on her. (Not my problem.)

eta: With therapy dogs "paw" and "kisses" are ok but they have to be on cue.


----------

